# Woodside Petroleum shelves processing plant



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Despite the fact that Woodside Petroleum has a share in a major gas field off the coast of North West Australia the company has shelved plans to create a new processing plant specifically for that project. The company had earlier confirmed plans for a AU$45 billion plant to export the gas although citing rising wages [...]

Click to read the full news article: Woodside Petroleum shelves processing plant...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

